# Moroccan Oil Scent



## pamielynn (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a dupe for "Suave Morrocan Oil Infused Shampoo" out there? A friend asked if I can "infuse" a soap with this smell, lol.

I've looked at the suppliers I normally use and haven't come up with anything and I really have no idea what it smells like.

Please let me know if you've come across an FO like this; I appreciate it!!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 28, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> Does anyone know if there's a dupe for "Suave Morrocan Oil Infused Shampoo" out there? A friend asked if I can "infuse" a soap with this smell, lol.
> 
> I've looked at the suppliers I normally use and haven't come up with anything and I really have no idea what it smells like.
> 
> Please let me know if you've come across an FO like this; I appreciate it!!



try NDA Moroccan type fragrant oil : http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/moroccan-type-fragrant-oil-p-2247.html

i also looked up Moroccan Oil and it states that argan oil is its main ingredient , it also states that the smell [ seeing that i have not smelled it myself ] is a wood and rich smell that is not too sweet with hints of lovely oriental fragrances // so matching that against NDA fragrance it might do.


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you!! I will check it out. Seriously didn't even think of NDA.

If you look at their ingredients list, Argan oil is like 4th on the list (of the hair oil, anyway) and it says it contains fragrance, so I assumed they use a propriety scent blend - it for sure does not smell like Argan oil . But I haven't seen a list of ingredients for the shampoo - I assume that has a fragrance blend, as well. I'm going to CVS today and I'm gonna sneakily give it a whiff if I can find it.

But, thank you again for finding one!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 28, 2014)

NTN .  if you use fragrances a lot as well as duping popular scents out there then a big plus is to join one of those popular fragrance forums , that is what i used to find out about "Moroccan Oil"  >>>  http://www.basenotes.net/threads/262814-Moroccanoi !!! . i mix my own scents to create original treats for the nose , and joined a group on FB + keep a link or two in my favorites just in case .  { now you got me wanting to go to my CVS to sneak a sniff to see what the fragrance is like } last month i was out of Frankincense EO , so i had to create something comparable to it and turned out doing a lovely job IMO .
hope it works out for you .


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 28, 2014)

I use a different brand of Moroccan oil, so not sure if the fragrance is the same, but I love the smell of mine, also. It's a woodsy/oriental scent. The closest I have come is Sands of Morocco, by WSP. It's not identical, but the same "type" of fragrance. It's not cheap, but it's yummy. Too bad the Moroccan oil people don't bottle that fragrance, they'd sell a ton of it!


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and links. I do not know why I didn't turn up anything in my search at WSP. Maybe I couldn't spell that early in the morning? 

I took a whiff of the Suave shampoo and it didn't really blow my skirt up. But, I'm going to order a couple of samples of WSP and NDA's stuff and see what I see. I tried using that Moroccan oil stuff years ago, but it's really too heavy for MY hair, so that bottle went to another friend.

But, yes - maybe they should think of just throwing the fragrance in a bottle - seems like it's a popular smell  Thanks again for the leads!


----------



## kisa88 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Found a perfume similar to Moroccanoil*

Check out www.moroccanperfume.com - it's a scent similar to the moroccanoil hair cream.  Such an amazing scent - I got so many compliments when I wore the hair cream, now I wear this perfume.  It's amazing!


----------



## fluffmuffin (Aug 19, 2016)

Saveonscents.com has one! I haven't soaped with it, just made a little roll on perfume for myself and it smells so good!! Hope that helps! (Not affiliated or anything, just sharing info!)


----------

